# French cookbook



## bumblecook (Feb 5, 2001)

I'm looking for something not too fancy. French language is not a problem. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

_When French Women Cook_, by Madeleine Kamman.

_Everyday French Cooking For the American Home_, by Henri-Paul Pellaprat.

(Both are in English; both are old; both are excellent.)


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Don't forget Julia Child.
The French Chef Cookbook, Stuff from her old tv show.
Simple but nice.
Jon


----------



## 3059 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great chefs of France, or Elizebeth Davids French country cooking


----------

